# Reina Valera 1960



## LawrenceU (May 6, 2009)

Okay, this is not a question about the translation, but about the quality of binding. Is anyone aware of publisher which does a quality sewn binding?


----------



## LawrenceU (May 6, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## SolaGratia (May 6, 2009)

Here: The KJV Store

I recommend the 1865 Reina-Valera. BTW the Trinitarian Bible Society is coming out with a new updated version sometime this year.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

